# خرافة تأثير الشعر الجاهلي في العقيدة الإسلامية



## ابن سينا (21 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
إن خرافة التأثير هذه قالها الحاقدون على الإسلام بعد أن نفذت حيلهم وألاعيبهم في نقد وتشويه حقيقة الإسلام ونزاهة عقيدته,واللافت للنظر أن هذا التخريف وتلك الهرطقة لم يقل بها نصارى العرب آنذاك أو مشركوها أو حتى اليهود ,وكل الذي قالوه أن راهبًا نصرانيًا أعجميًا هو الذي يعلمه,وقد ذكر القرآن هذا وفنده ,في قوله تعالى:" وَلَقَدْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّمَا يُعَلِّمُهُ بَشَرٌ لِّسَانُ الَّذِي يُلْحِدُونَ إِلَيْهِ أَعْجَمِيٌّ وَهَـذَا لِسَانٌ عَرَبِيٌّ مُّبِينٌ"/النحل:103,ومما قيل في تفسيرها قول العلامة إبن عاشور:" وقد كشف القرآن هذا اللّبس هنا بأوضح كشف إذ قال قولاً فصلاً دون طول جدال { لسان الذي يلحدون إليه أعجمي وهذا لسان عربي مبين } ، أي كيف يعلّمه وهو أعجميّ لا يكاد يبين، وهذا القرآن فصيح عربي معجز".اهـ
ومما يذكر أن النجاشي كان قد استمع الى القرآن وقال مقولته الشهيرة:" إن هذا والذي جاء به عيسى ليخرج من مشكاة واحدة".
قال يخرج من مشكاة واحدة أي أنه وحي من عند الله....فالمصدر واحد ,ولم يقل أنه أُخذ من النصرانية أو اليهودية.
ولنعد الآن الى الشعر الجاهلي ,فشعراء الجاهلية منهم من كان على دين النصارى ومنهم من كان مشركًا,وقليل هم من اليهود...وأكثر الشعراء الذي ينسبون لهم هرطقة تأثير شعرهم في الإسلام هما :
1.أمية ابن أبي الصلت 
2.ورقة بن نوفل .
أمية ابن أبي الصلت :هو عبد الله بن أبي ربيعة بن عمرو بن عوف بن عقدة بن عنزوة بن قسي وهو ثقيف بن النبيت بن منبه بن منصور بن يقدم بن أفصى بن دعمي بن إياد بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان. قال ابن هشام: ثقيف قسي بن منبه بن بكر بن هوازن. وأمه رقية بنت عبد شمس بن عبد مناف. وهو شاعر مشهور من شعراء الطبقة الثانية وقيل من الطبقة الأولى. وكان من رؤساء ثقيف وفصحائهم المشهورين قرأ الكتب القديمة وتهذب أحسن تهذيب. وفي شعره ألفاظ مجهولة لا تعرفها العرب كان يأخذها من الكتب القديمة فمنها قوله: 
قمر وساهور يسل ويغمد 
وكان يسمي الله عز وجل في شعره (السلطيط) فقال: 
والسلطيط فوق الأرض مقتدر 
وسماه في موضع آخر (التغرور) فقال: وأيده التغرور. قال ابن قتيبة: وعلماؤنا لا يحتجون بشيء من شعره لهذه العلة. وقال أبو عبيدة: اتفقت العرب على أن أشعر أهل المدن أهل يثرب ثم عبد القيس ثم ثقيف وأن أشعر ثقيف أمية بن أبي الصلت. قال الكميت: أمية أشعر الناس قال كما قلنا ولم نقل كما قال. وروي عن مصعب بن عثمان أنه قال: كان أمية بن أبي الصلت قد نظر في الكتب وقرأها ولبس المسوح تعبداً وكان ممن ذكر إبراهيم وإسماعيل والحنيفية وحرم الخمر ونبذ الأوثان وكان محققاً والتمس الدين وهو القائل : 
كل دين يوم القيامة عند***الله إلا دين الحنيفة زور 

وكان يعلم من كتب الأولين أن نبيًا سوف يبعث وهذا آوانه وكان يأمل ويحلم أن يكون هو,ولما بعث الله سيدنا محمد خاب ظنه وتحطم امله فأظهر له العداء وقاومه وكان يحرض قريش بعد وقعة بدر وكان يرثي من قتل منهم في هذه الوقعة. ولما أن سافر إلى الشام وعاد إلى الحجاز عقب وقعة بدر مر بالقليب فقيل له أن فيه قتلى بدر ومنهم عتبة وشيبة ابنا ربيعة وهما ابنا خال أمية فجدع أذني ناقته وقال قصيدته التي يرثي بها من قتل من قريش ببدر ويحرضهم على أخذ الثأر...فأميه هذا أولاً كان موحدًا ولم يكن نصرانيًا, والحنفية رغم وجودها في الجزيرة العربية إلا أن أصولها وأساسها قد تلوث بعبادة الأوثان والشرك بالله,ولم يكن دينًا له معالمه المحدودة...والذي هذب إعتقاده هو قراءته للكتب القديمة ومن خلالها علم بإقتراب مبعث النبي الجديد.
والتاريخ لم يذكر لنا انه كان على علاقة خاصة بسيدنا محمد ,أو انه علمه مما تعلم من الكتب القديمة وديانات أهل الكتاب.
بل نرى أنه قد حقد على النبي ونابزه وتعرض له وقاومه مما يدل على أنه لا صحبة ولا قربة كانت بينهما.
وكانت وفاته في السنة الثانية للهجرة. وكان نبي الله محمد إذ سمعه يقول كاد أمية يسلم ,ومن شعره:
الحمد لله ممسانا ومصبحنـا***بالخير صبحنا ربي ومسانـا 
رب الحنيفة لم تنفد خوائنهـا***مملوءة طبق الآفاق سلطانـا 
ألا نبي لنـا منـا فيخبرنـاما*** بعد غايتنا من رأس محيانا 
بينا يرببنـا آباؤنـا هلكـوا***وبينما نقتنـي الأولاد أفنانـا 
وقد علمنا لو أن العلم ينفعنا***أن سوف يلحق أخرانا بأولانا 

2.ورقة بن نوفل:هو ورقة بن نوفل بن أسد بن عبد العزى بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي,والمؤرخون إختلفوا في عقيدته فمنهم من قال انه كان على ما كان عليه الشاعر إبن أبي الصلت _حنيفًا ملة إبراهيم_ ومنهم من قال انه كان نصرانيًا, فقد ذكر البخاري :" كان امرأً تنصر فى الجاهلية ، وكان يكتب الكتاب العبرانى ، فيكتب من الإنجيل بالعبرانية ما شاء الله أن يكتب ، وكان شيخاً كبيراً قد عمى"...ومن الذين قالوا انه كان حنفيًا ابنُ مَنِّ الله فى حديقة البلاغة فى رده على ابن غرسية : ” وكانت فيهم ( أى العرب ) الملّة الحنيفية الإسلامية ، والشريعة الإبراهيمية ، ومن أهلها كان قس بن ساعدة الإيادى ، وورقة بن نوفل ، وزيد بن عمرو من بنى عدى".
ومما يستدل به على اعتناق ورقة للتوحيد قوله لبعض أصحابه الذين رفضوا عبادة الأصنام : ” تعلمون ، والله ماقومكم على دين ، ولقد أخطأوا الحجة ، وتركوا دين إبراهيم ما حجر تطيفون به ؟ لا يسمع ، ولا يبصر ، ولا ينفع ، ولا يضرُّ ، يا قوم التمسوا لأنفسكم الدين"البداية والنهاية.
إلا أن النصارى والمستشرقون يصّرون على أنه كان نصرانيًا وانه كان يعلم الرسول عليه السلام أخبار الأمم السابقة وشرائعها....وكي نحكم على هذا لنرى شعر ورقة وما يقول فيه وعقيدته وعقيدة التوحيد توافقًا وتعارضًا...قال ورقة بن نوفل في عقيدته:
لقد نصحت لأقـوام وقلـت لهـم***أمـا النذيـر فـلا يغرركـم أحـد 
لا تعبـدون إلهـاً غيـر خالقكـم***فإن دعوكم فقولـوا بيننـا حـدد 
سبحان ذي العرش سبحاناً نعوذ به***وقبل قد سـج الجـودي والجمـد 
مسخر كل ما تحـت السمـاء لـه***لا ينبغي أن ينـاوي ملكـه أحـد 
لا شيء مما نرى تبقى بشاشتـه***يبقى الإله ويودي المـال والولـد 
لم تغن عن هرمز يومـاً خزائنـه***والخلد قد حاولت عاد فما خلـدوا 
ولا سليمان إذ دان الشعـوب لـه***والجن والإنس يجري بينها البـرد 
أين الملوك التـي كانـت لعزتهـا***من كـل أوب إليهـا وافـد يفـد 
حوض هنالك مـورود بـلا كـذب***لا بد من ورده يومـاً كمـا وردوا 

فمن شعره يبدو وضوحًا أنه كان على دين التوحيد ولم يكن نصرانيًا...فالنصرانية في القرن السادس وهو القرن الذي عاش فيه ورقة بن نوفل كانت قد بثت في طبيعة المسيح وأمة وناقشت وثبتت مسألة تأليههما, وانتهت الى عقيدة التثليث....وهذه العقيدة لم تظهر في شعر ورقة بن نوفل ,بل على العكس فقد ظهر التوحيد جليّا...وأما مسألة تأثر النبي عليه السلام والقرآن بورقة وعلمه...فهي أشد من هرطقة بعضهم في تأثير الشعر الجاهلي في القرآن...لنسمع ما قال ورقة بن نوفل في سيدنا محمد عليه السلام ...فقد جاء في البخاري ورقة سأل الرسول عن أمر الوحى
ورقة : يابن أخى ماذا ترى ؟
فأخبره الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم خبر ما رأى .
فقال له ورقة : هذا الناموس الذى نزّل الله على موسى ، ياليتنى فيها جذعاً ، ليتنى أكون حياً إذ يخرجك قومك .
فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أو مخرجىّ هم ؟
قال : نعم ، لم يأت رجل قط بمثل ما جئت به إلا عودى ، وإن يدركنى يومك أنصرك نصراً مؤزراً . ثم لم يلبث ورقة أن توفى وفتر الوحى ".اهـ
فهذا ورقة يقول للرسول أنه سوف ينصروه ويقف معه... وعن أبى ميسرة عمرو بن شرحبيل قال ورقة بن نوفل لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أبشر ثم أبشر ، ثم أبشر ، فإنى أشهد أنك الرسول الذى بشر به عيسى برسول يأتى من بعدى اسمه أحمد ، فأنا أشهد أنك أنت أحمد ، وأنا أشهد أنك محمد ، وأنا أشهد أنك رسول الله ، وليوشك أن تؤمر بالقتال وأنا حى لأقاتلن معك . فمات ورقة . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : رأيت القس فى الجنة عليه ثياب خضر ".
فهذه امور لا يختلف فيها عاقلان في أن ورقة لو كان معلمًا لسيدنا محمد لما قال له سوف اتبعك وأقاتل دونك ,ثم لما كان ورقة على هذه الرفعة والدرجة من العلم لماذا لم يدعي النبوة هو نفسه بدل أن يعلم شخصًا آخر ويدفعه ليقول أنه نبي؟؟؟؟؟.
ومن الشعراء الذني قالوا ان القرآن تاثر بهم لبيد بن ربيعة وقوله: 
وكل امرئ يوما سيعلم سعيه***إذا كشفت عند الإله المحاصل 
ألا كل شئ ما خلا الله باطـل***وكل نعيـم لا محالـة زائـل 

والنابغة الذبياني في قوله:
إلا سليمان إذ قال الإلـه لـه***قم في البرية فاحددها عن الفند 
وخبر الجن إني قد أذنت لهـم***يبنون تدمر بالصفاح والعمـد 

وزهير بن أبي سلمى في قوله:
فلا تكتمن الله ما في صدوركم***ليخفى ومهما يكتم الله يعلـم 
يؤخر فيوضع في كتاب فيدخر***ليوم الحساب أو يعجل فينقـم 

أقول إن شعرهم هذا إن دل على شئ فأنما يدل على أثار عقيدة التوحيد التي كانوا بها يدينون,وهم رغم عبادتهم للأوثان فقد كان لهم تاريخًا في دين إبراهيم ودين التوحيد...والشعر كان سلطانهم وديوانهم فيه كانوا يكتبون تاريخهم وحوادثهم وهمومهم وحتى عقيدتهم.
وكل هذه الخرافات والهرطقات ظن وتخمين وتلفيق لا يحجب الحق الساطع,فهو كمن يحاول ان يحجب ضوء الشمس بغربال.
يقول الله تعالى:"يُرِيدُونَ أَن يُطْفِؤُواْ نُورَ اللّهِ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَيَأْبَى اللّهُ إِلاَّ أَن يُتِمَّ نُورَهُ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ ".


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (20 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا أستاذنا الفاضل على الموضوع القيم..


----------



## الشماالي (14 يونيو 2008)

جزيت خيراً أخي


----------



## ahmed_civil (20 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إبن العرب (9 سبتمبر 2008)

يقول الله تعالى:"يُرِيدُونَ أَن يُطْفِؤُواْ نُورَ اللّهِ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَيَأْبَى اللّهُ إِلاَّ أَن يُتِمَّ نُورَهُ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ ".

بوركت اناملك اخي العزيز 
والى الامام


----------

